# Locking Threads



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2017)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32190.msg656055#msg656055

_Gang, please stay on target or I'll lock the thread. 

-	A_


It does seem a little anti-communal to lock a thread after a few light-hearted comments


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32190.msg656055#msg656055
> 
> _Gang, please stay on target or I'll lock the thread.
> 
> ...




That thread lasted longer than I would have left it, unlike this one.


----------

